# Is N2 GUARD a good one for protection ?



## jitomir_bg (May 23, 2015)

Hi , Is N2 GUARD a good one for protection or just another garbage product by needto to steal your money?


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 23, 2015)

**** no.....


----------



## Spongy (May 23, 2015)

Absolutely not


----------



## mickems (May 23, 2015)

I would use NAC instead. Way too much stuff in that n2 guard. not sure if it even works.


----------



## mickems (May 23, 2015)

if liver protection is your concern.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 23, 2015)

It is garbage


----------



## HydroEJP88 (May 23, 2015)

Hell 2 minutes of searching the googs and I can tell that it's nothing but a snake oil and complete garbage. 

I wish there was a magical pill to cure all but there isn't. 

Save your cash


----------



## Spongy (May 23, 2015)

Nothing from that company is worth a damn


----------



## jitomir_bg (May 23, 2015)

ooo thanks guys , but its too late  I already spent $ 90 ....I should ask before ...thanks so much anyway


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 24, 2015)

Using that shit is like wearing just the ring of a condom.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 24, 2015)

jitomir_bg said:


> ooo thanks guys , but its too late  I already spent $ 90 ....I should ask before ...thanks so much anyway


They have a money back guarantee. Send it back for a refund.


----------



## HDH (May 24, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> They have a money back guarantee. Send it back for a refund.




Hell ya, $90, that's half a kit 

H


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 24, 2015)

HDH said:


> Hell ya, $90, that's half a kit
> 
> H


I like your thinking


----------



## Tren4Life (May 24, 2015)

HDH said:


> Hell ya, $90, that's half a kit
> 
> H



Or some tren.  

Just sayin


----------

